# Apple TV 2 ran out of disk space



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

My Apple TV 2 ran out of disk space.

I am unable to sftp zip files into my Apple TV 2 to use as video add ons on
XBMC.


How do I know which large files that I don't need and I could delete to get back some disk space ? Are there some folders of temporary cache files which I could delete to get back some disk space ? If so, what are the names of these folders
are these files located in ?


Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That is a XBMC question http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=143588
iOS FAQ - XBMC
There are few here who use it.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

There is no such thing as "Disk Space" on an Apple TV 2. The ATV 2 doesn't even have a disk really. It has a bit of 8GB of NAN for storing files while streaming.... but there is not really a disk. 

The Apple TV version 1 had a disk, but that was the only version.


----------

